# What was your worst birthday ?



## pjnewt (Feb 11, 2013)

No did anything for my 21st birtday(not my 2 friends) and family left for sisters soccer game, so I was all alone for my birthday feeling miserable. I watched tv, moped, made a sandwich and fell alseep at 10. I also hate facebook bc I barely get any wishes and everyone can see what a loser I am. ZWhat about you?


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

My 20th. Depressed over my teens being over. Just went out to eat.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I've stayed in and slept all day for like my last 5 birthdays so............


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Not sure which one but...

While on vacation with a girlfriend...
She forgot it and I was too nervous and kind of embarrassed to remind her...

PS: It came up the following week.. She was both sad that she forgot 
and mad that I didn't say anything.. Never win.. lol


----------



## JoeyG (Jul 17, 2013)

I wanna say my 18, because I didn't do anything amazing and my childhood is over and that crushes me when I think about it, sometimes, realizing that I probably could've done so much more if I wasn't so antisocial and so shy.


----------



## wow whoa (Jul 2, 2013)

My 18th birthday. My mom was dying and I spent my birthday in bed alone in my room. It's been the same ever since.


----------



## Kabuki (Jun 4, 2013)

For sure my 18th. I try to repress that memory as much as I can.


----------



## shyaddict (Mar 9, 2013)

got arrested


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

18th, simply because I was having suicidal thoughts back then.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

None because i never cared.


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

Sorry for the pain. I don't do birthdays for myself its just another day. But your 21 birthday should be a lot more than staying home alone. Do something special for yourself.


----------



## satyrinath (Jun 19, 2013)

Last year. 19th Birthday. My aunty died on the day and let's just say I didn't really get any kind of celebration. In that situation it is fair but I still missed out on a birthday essentially. Doesn't really matter when nobody would care about my birthday anyway.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

My 18th birthday, it was A level results day and I didn't get into to the any of the universities I wanted to.


----------



## Willy Stroker (May 30, 2013)

I don't get doing something for my birthday. The last time I had a party or gathering was my 5th birthday, and I hated it. All the grubby pricks playing with my toys. I'm pretty happy to mope around the house on my own. I hate the thought of a gathering based around celebrating me. Makes me cringe a little bit.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

This year and last. It was literally a day like any other. Nobody really cared.


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

I can't even remember if they were good or bad.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Every current birthday is the worse, just a reminder I'm getting old.


----------



## ninjasubmarine (Jul 21, 2013)

i was in rehab for my last birthday, and last year i was in the psych ward the day before my birthday so birthday wise, things have been somewhat ****ty these last few years


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

My 12th because my parents threatened to make me live in our water-damaged trailer by our house because apparently I was 'too messy'


----------



## scaredlittlemama (Jun 5, 2013)

My 18th for sure. My dad just kicked me out (literally out my window) so I had to move to another state. My mom took me in so I could finish my senior year. Anyways, the people invited were younger kids and my mother's new bf. It was so lame; cake, ice cream, balloons. Basically what a kid's birthday party is. It sucked!


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

20th, but I hate my birthday in general. Fourth of July is the worst birthday for an introvert like me that gets so burned out being around people. It really has nothing to do with my SA.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

My worst birthday was when I was in grade eight. I got the courage to invite some 'friends' to go out with me but only one came (thankfully, or else I would have been even more depressed). I'm so thankful I had her but it still hurt because I had never done anything like that, so it was a big thing for me that didn't turn out. Then my mom had a huge freakout that night and I went to bed crying my eyes out and hating everything. She apologized in the morning but that didn't help. It's like sticking a tack in a wall - you can always take it back out, but there will still be a hole there.

But as a positive note my best birthday was my 19th. I went to Montreal to see the band Epica. I was far away from my ****ty life that night and had no worries, and it was one of the best nights of my life. I also got to meet Mark Jansen and that was awesome.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

The one coming up in 4 days...


----------



## LouAS (Jul 20, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> None because i never cared.


I so agree, you guys all want to celebrate your birthday. I simply don't give a ****, it's another day. I don't like the attention because I feel like I have to perform, and I hate forced performance. Honestly for my next birthdays, all I want is a few mates, a few brews and chill yarning the night away. Provided I even can be bothered doing that.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

For my 16th birthday, my brother and I went to go see a movie at 12:30 in the afternoon. On a Tuesday. Absolutely no one else was there. Very lonely...


----------



## iceman16 (Dec 16, 2012)

My 18th. My grandad died unexpectedly on the morning of my birthday. I had invited my only 2 friends rounds for pizza and video games in the evening, but both of them cancelled last min because they decided to go out with the 'cool' people at school instead. So I felt really sad spent it alone in my room crying. I was more hurt that my friends cancelled. It meant I no friends.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

19th birthday was lame.

Family didn't even call to say happy birthday except for my uncle and parents. :/


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

My 24th. And probably the rest of them.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

my 18th birthday. I was broke, and didn't drive at the time, and couldn't go anywhere. Didn't even get cake :/

My 23rd birthday is an hour from now..hopefully this one won't be bad


----------



## Kaisser (Jun 15, 2013)

18, meant the lost of my life so far, and it was close to the break up with the only girl i had


----------



## Nightwalker12 (Feb 4, 2013)

My 21st. Lost my job, my career, had to drop out of college, and was abandoned by all my friends.


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

My 19th birthday. All i remember of that day was me crying and depressed


----------



## alonebutnotlonely (Aug 5, 2013)

pjnewt said:


> No did anything for my 21st birtday(not my 2 friends) and family left for sisters soccer game, so I was all alone for my birthday feeling miserable. I watched tv, moped, made a sandwich and fell alseep at 10. I also hate facebook bc I barely get any wishes and everyone can see what a loser I am. ZWhat about you?


Probably my 18th. My jackass boyfriend at the time didn't even get me anything and he acted like he didn't want to go to my house to hang out. He also insulted me a lot that night after he reluctantly came to my house. I was going to allow him to go a little "farther" than usual but he rejected me and wouldn't even touch me (this was after he had talked about sex CONSTANTLY since we got together! It turned out he didn't mean with me- he meant WITH OTHER GIRLS!) It really depressed me how he didn't view the opportunity as a privilege. Worst birthday ever


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

My 30th, which was 2 days ago. I had a ton of work to do (still do), and I was depressed (still am) because I still haven't finished my degree and I have no motivation. Only my family wished me happy birthday. No one on facebook even said anything. Not that I care really.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

My 17th birthday. I spent it in a psychiatric hospital, away from the couple of friends that I had left. My parents visited me for a few minutes. When they left, the staff threw the bday cake they had brought in the trash.


----------



## k4r3t (Aug 2, 2013)

My 16th (my birthdays on Halloween) all i did was go to the movies to see a horror with 1 friend, came home and my mum had passed out on the sofa (from drinking) got super scared when i found her like that and she wouldn't even wake up when i shouted/shaked her. Cried for the rest of the night and realised how much of a **** life ive got


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

My 23rd Birthday. No one remember, not even my family and the only Happy Birthday that I got was from an Auto E-mail from a website that I stopped going to. I started to cry in the dark in front of my computer that day.


----------

